# Voltage Setup(s)



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have looked around *(maybe i just suck at looking/searching)* but i cant seem to a find a thread were people have stated what there voltage settings are?

I am very curious to see what others are running out there, and maybe with combined efforts we can get a good discussion going.

My setup is:

*ROM: *_Gummy Nex 3.0_
*Kernel:*_ Gummy Nex 3.0 included Kernel_ (3.0.14 [email protected] #66)
*App:*_ Voltage Control_


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Rom: Rootzboat v5
Kernel: Imoseyons lean kernel exp3 with swap and zram enabled.
Governor: interactivex v2 (ICS interactive which already clocks CPU down to 700mhz Max in sleep mode, but this governor also disables cpu0 in sleep mode)
Frequencies used: 350, 700, 920, 1200


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

ROM: Axiom 2.1 with included kernel.

1350 - 1175mV

1200 - 1025mV

920 - 850mV

700 - 675mV

300 - 600mV

These have been somewhat tested with setCPU stress test.


----------



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

Great guys looks like ill keep lowering my voltage! thanks for chiming in.


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I definitely need to do some more tinkering then. These are aggressive.


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rom: Gummynex 3.0
Kernel: Imoseyon lean exp 3







And it seems very stable like this for me. But At 1200 MHz I can't go below 1100 or my phone instantly locks up.


----------



## Stadsport (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm running GummyNex 0.3.0 with Imoseyon's kernel.

1350 : 1225mV
1200 : 1150mV
920 : 1000 mV
700 : 875mV
350 : 725mV

I've attempted to lower it more, but so far this is the lowest I've been able to get it without it crashing at all, stress tested at 10% battery. What I have noticed is that you can lower the voltage for the lower clock speeds pretty significantly, but not so much with the higher clock speeds.

By the way, how are you guys enabling 180mhz? Does it run okay with that as your minimum? No music stutter or anything?


----------



## rdoanecu (Jun 13, 2011)

Rom: AXI0M 2.1
Kernel: Imoseyon's Leankernal 1.1.1

1350Mhz - 1000mV
1200Mhz - 1000mV
920Mhz - 800mV
700Mhz - 750mV
350Mhz - 600mV


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

rdoanecu said:


> Rom: AXI0M 2.1
> Kernel: Imoseyon's Leankernal 1.1.1
> 
> 1350Mhz - 1000mV
> ...


Has Imoseyon posted a 1.1.1 kernel already? Or is this a typo (I think the latest is 1.1.0)?

Edit: Nevermind - I see that 1.1.1 is Imoseyon's "experimental"


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

ROM: ZYGOT3 2.0
Kernel: imoseyon's lean kernel v1.1.0
Scaling: Interactive
1350mhz - 1100
1200mhz - 900
920mhz - 850
700mhz - 800
350mhz - 750


----------



## dpaine88 (Jul 21, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Has Imoseyon posted a 1.1.1 kernel already? Or is this a typo (I think the latest is 1.1.0)?


There are 3 experimental builds right now that he doesnt include in the thread title, check em out!


----------



## rdoanecu (Jun 13, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Has Imoseyon posted a 1.1.1 kernel already? Or is this a typo (I think the latest is 1.1.0)?


He posted it last night in his thread. The original post and thread title hasn't been updated. Here is a link to his post: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13092-kernel-leankernel-minimalistic-kernel-110-122511/page__view__findpost__p__331058


----------



## quinolin (Jul 28, 2011)

PerCompLLC said:


> Has Imoseyon posted a 1.1.1 kernel already? Or is this a typo (I think the latest is 1.1.0)?


lmoseyon's 1.1.1 kernel is part of Axiom 2.1


----------



## jhericurls (Dec 28, 2011)

I think my voltages setting are probably the lowest I've seen, hence why I had to signed up and posted.

They are quite low and not 100% if its running at that voltage.

*Rom: *MoDoCo
*Kernel: *Leankernel: Minimalistic Kernel

100% stable no reboots, but can't use 1350 Mhz, instant crash regardless of votlage


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Edit: zygote 1.8, imoseyon 1.1.0, interactive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

My new setup.

Did a stress test had zero errors.. seem really low to me but the phone is running great so far.


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

BLAKK said:


> My new setup.
> 
> Did a stress test had zero errors.. seem really low to me but the phone is running great so far.


Idk if I trust that 750 @1350


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ChrisPSU said:


> Idk if I trust that 750 @1350


Hah. Yeah. Not possible.


----------



## BLAKK (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't use the 1350 slot  should have mentioned that. I'm sure it would instantly reboot if I did.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

BLAKK said:


> I don't use the 1350 slot  should have mentioned that. I'm sure it would instantly reboot if I did.


Even 775 @ 1200 is outside the operable range. It looks nice, but I can pretty much guarantee it's not actually being set.


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

1200 @ 950mV
920 @ 850mV
700 @ 750mV
350 @ 675mV

JDK on Zygot3. Kernel has ability to do 1350, but no matter what voltage I try I lock up instantly.

I can go about 25 lower on all of them and be stable in stress testing, but in the course of about a 24 hour period with moderate use I'll lock-up/reboot randomly at least once. I can go about 50 lower with the same lock-up interval, but I can't boot with it (have to apply post-boot and move sliders a little).

With the above, I've yet to have any issues at all and can boot with it.


----------

